# Leeds ?



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Anyone know where I can possible view an AT Scout 2008 urgently please. I am off to view one on Fri/Sat 250 mile away but there seem to be quite rare around here to have quick look at. Mainly I'm only interested in the size. Happy to travel up to 50 mile away from Leeds if anyone can help. Its a 3lt auto the one I'm off to see 2008.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Good luck. We have one and very pleased with it. Loads of storage so hope it suits your needs. Unfortunately too far away to assist.


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Have you tried Richard Baldwin motorhomes of Halifax? They're nearby and they're AT dealers.
Not sure on their stock though so you'd have to check.


----------



## Imbiber (May 11, 2007)

Worst case scenario just go direct to the factory at Grimsby?

They must have something kicking about for you to look at!


----------



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Train tickets all booked. Baldwins sold one last week! just missed it. What is the main difference between the Scout and Apache 700 ? just size?
Thanks for the replies.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Robcar said:


> Train tickets all booked. Baldwins sold one last week! just missed it. What is the main difference between the Scout and Apache 700 ? just size?
> Thanks for the replies.


Apart from the slightly different layouts/sizes, the Scout is part of the AT Frontier range which is their top end offering. The Apache range haven't got quite as high a spec but in a lot of cases the first owner can specify various upgrades (at cost) to bring it closer to the Frontier spec.


----------



## Robcar (Jul 15, 2015)

Oh thanks for that.

Should be buying this tomorrow! If as described!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...TORY-EXTRAS-/151840045888?hash=item235a5f3b40


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

We looked at both the Scout and Autotrail and initially had trouble seeing what you got for the considerable difference in cost but in addition to a general specification uplift, it basically comes down to the upgraded chassis and payload plus the much larger fridge freezer in the Scout, non of which we could do without now.


If you are on a tight budget, the new Tribute and Imala ranges are worth comparing as you do get a lot for your money for similar layouts if not specification.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Robcar said:


> Oh thanks for that.
> 
> Should be buying this tomorrow! If as described!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUTOTRAIL...TORY-EXTRAS-/151840045888?hash=item235a5f3b40


Looks a very good package that


----------

